# First time traveling



## underminingme (May 18, 2009)

In a few weeks I will be heading from Alabama to Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, I'm hoping to arrive there a day or two before July 20th. I have a car but I'm not to sure whether I should take the trip in it as it is getting on up there in millage and such. I figure my best option would be to hitchhike up there. I have never hitchhiked before and I have never seen to many pass through so I figure this probably isn't the best area for it. So I was just wanting to get an idea of how long it would take to get from here to there and possibly if anyone knew of any routes that are favorable to others. Thanks.

(hope this is the right section for this thread)

Eh, just read that thread about the crimethinc convergence, which is my reason for going to Pittsburgh, so I just want to add that I hope that this get me off on the wrong foot with anyone.


----------



## elvagabundo (May 19, 2009)

What are your accomodations in Pittsburgh? Do you have people to stay with?
I'd drive. At worst you could sleep in your car.


----------



## wartomods (May 19, 2009)

do you want adventure or get to destination


----------



## underminingme (May 19, 2009)

Housing has been taken care of, they are suppose to be providing everyone with a place to crash. The earliest I'd like to leave would be July the 13th, We are trying to start a Food not bombs in my town and I don't want to stay away from that for two long out of fear it will collapse again. That leaves me with one week for travel. I would much rather have an adventure then a most likely boring drive, and if the convention really is as bad as others have said then I would like for at least part of my trip to be worth while. So I guess it all comes down to if you folks think I could get there in one weeks time, if not I'll just ask my car to bear with me one last time and see if I cant pick anyone up along the way.


----------



## ianfernite (May 19, 2009)

Ah, going to the CrimethInc convergence?
You could probably make it in a week. I don't have any experience hitchhiking, but that seems like enough time.


----------



## Beegod Santana (May 19, 2009)

Just hitch it. If you're flying solo a week should be plenty of time to get there. The reason you never see many hitchikers is because people still actually pick us up. So many times I've been picked up by someone being all "I've never seen a hitchiker around here before..." when I'm somewhere I've hitched through many times.


----------



## underminingme (May 21, 2009)

Ok then, I guess that settles it. I'll hitch the trip there and back. I pretty much have every thing I need so just got to wait it out now. Thanks for the advice everyone.


----------

